# Global Days-When a provider



## Stefanie (Sep 22, 2011)

When a provider destroys a wart (17110) there is a 10 day global period, what exactly is included in this?  Is there any resource that states whats included?  My providers believe the repeat desctruction should be included and not billable within those 10 days.  Need some back up.  Thanks for your time.


----------



## JessH2618 (Sep 23, 2011)

Coding Edge published a great article in the May 2010 issue defining the Global Surgery Package.  Are they treating the same wart(s) within that 10 day period?


----------



## Stefanie (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes, they are, at times treating the same wart during the 10 day global period.  The providers want to No Charge that treatment because it was done during the global.


----------

